

Open-sourcers get with the git - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/01/21/git_gaining_ground/

======
mshafrir
Decent review of Git's history, but I don't care for the blanket statements,
such as "Git is gaining traction because given all other source control
systems out there, git is the superior technology." and "Developers will
almost always select the best technology".

